# Shots with my Holga



## Bauhaus (Aug 23, 2004)

Fujicolor 400 120mm


----------



## terri (Aug 23, 2004)

Color film with Holga is fun!       And I would agree with the film speed choice: they seem happy with faster speed.  

Orie, did you see these?     

You have excellent vignetting with your Holga, Bauhaus.   Very nice work.   The first shot in particular boasts a sharp lens with a wide "sweet spot".   Now, if you can, leave the neighborhood and try to capture something with more compelling visual interest.    I'm really impressed with your film choice and your lens (some Holga users would kill for this much vignetting) but your subject matter is a little drab.   Try somewhere else, and please post here!


----------



## mistakendavis (Aug 23, 2004)

very nice i like the first one, i wish my holga had the vignetting like that.


----------



## Corry (Aug 23, 2004)

Ok...I only first HEARD the word Holga, like, two weeks ago here on TPF (and since then I've heard it a lot) and now I'm starting to want one!


----------



## Bauhaus (Aug 24, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Color film with Holga is fun!       And I would agree with the film speed choice: they seem happy with faster speed.
> 
> Orie, did you see these?
> 
> You have excellent vignetting with your Holga, Bauhaus.   Very nice work.   The first shot in particular boasts a sharp lens with a wide "sweet spot".   Now, if you can, leave the neighborhood and try to capture something with more compelling visual interest.    I'm really impressed with your film choice and your lens (some Holga users would kill for this much vignetting) but your subject matter is a little drab.   Try somewhere else, and please post here!




Please I'll take care of all the problems...

these were just test shots to see what problems this holga has... Now that I know how it reacts I can use it to make good photos...  I picked her up for $20 off craigslist.  I really couldnt choose the film because the guy only had this type at his place $5 friggen dollars; I told him to give me the cheapest film he has, so now i'm gonna get the same from B&H.   This is my first time ever using anything else besides 35mm, I didnt even know how to wind it on a spool because I'm spoiled with the Canon Elan 7e.  Thanks for the comments now i'm happy I got this camera.


----------



## mentos_007 (Aug 24, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Ok...I only first HEARD the word Holga, like, two weeks ago here on TPF (and since then I've heard it a lot) and now I'm starting to want one!



Don't worry Core, me too. Somebody here, on tpf, wrote something about holga and now, I'd like to know how does it look like


----------



## LaFoto (Aug 24, 2004)

And "vignetting" means this black border that makes the photo seem to be taken through a hole in a cardboard box?

Is it a feature that is common to Holga cameras?
Or is it something special about this one? 
Or can you have it or leave it?
Or do you put the "vignette" on afterwards, through PhotoShop or so?


----------



## Bauhaus (Aug 24, 2004)

http://shop.lomography.com/microsites/holga/


"And "vignetting" means this black border that makes the photo seem to be taken through a hole in a cardboard box?"
Yes

"Is it a feature that is common to Holga cameras?"
Yes

"Or is it something special about this one?"
The holga is probably one of the shittest cameras ever made, it uses a plastic lens, its a "toy" camera.  All of them do different things and are known for light leaks so you have to tape the seams.

Or can you have it or leave it? 
It comes with a frame so you dont get the vignetting.  but the whole point is to get that vingetting.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 24, 2004)

terri said:
			
		

> Orie, did you see these?



Just did!   I used color once in mine, slide film, expired even, got some funky (but in the not so good way) stuff.  I think it was ektachrome 64.

Cool stuff, keep it up.  :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok...so are these like...fixed focus cameras?


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2004)

Another question...after a little searching on the net..I'm guessing it is a fixecd focus?  I see that it is a medium format camera.  I know nothing about that kinda thing.  Can anyone give me some info on this subject (SORRY FOR HIJACKING THIS THREAD!!!)???  Namely...where and how do I buy that type of film, and where and how do I get it developed?


----------



## Karalee (Aug 24, 2004)

Its my understanding that MF film can be developed anywhere. (Correct me if I am wrong) and Ive seen MF film for sale online starting at $2.00


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok...thanks.


----------



## oriecat (Aug 24, 2004)

The lens has a small focus ring. It goes from a person to a group of people to a mountain.  Or something like that.  hehehe  I usually just leave it on the mountain and forget to "focus".


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2004)

Ok...but before I actually buy one off of Ebay...can someone please tell me definately how available processing services are for medium format film?


----------



## malachite (Aug 24, 2004)

It's just not available at your local 1 hour lab. Just look through the phone book and the real processors will have most of their services listed. If not, call. Just ask "Do you do 120/220?" If they don't, I'll bet they know who does. The stuff is actully cheaper to have processed (E6&BW) than 35mm.


----------



## Corry (Aug 24, 2004)

Thanks!  I think I know a place I could try.  I'm in a pretty rural area, so stuff like this isn't always as available to me as it is to a lot of you!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 25, 2004)

How much are they running on ebay?  They are only like $15 new at freestyle.


----------



## Bauhaus (Aug 25, 2004)

oriecat said:
			
		

> How much are they running on ebay?  They are only like $15 new at freestyle.



whats freestyle?


----------



## oriecat (Aug 25, 2004)

www.freestylephoto.biz

Great service, good prices, nice selection, fast shipping.  Love em! :thumbsup:


----------



## Corry (Aug 25, 2004)

I ended up getting one for like $22...wasn't patient enough.  Wish I would have been patient enough to read your post before buying!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 25, 2004)

Just bought some color 120 film for the Holga for the trip to SF tomorrow.  Will see how it comes out!


----------



## oriecat (Aug 25, 2004)

core_17 said:
			
		

> I ended up getting one for like $22...wasn't patient enough.  Wish I would have been patient enough to read your post before buying!



Yup, that'll teach ya to listen to me.   Well what's a couple bucks...  I am glad you got one!  I hope you like it!


----------



## Karalee (Aug 25, 2004)

Yeah, Im in love with that site that Orie put up too :love:


----------



## Corry (Aug 25, 2004)

Heh heh...ok...bought the Holga camera, the Holga mini flash, and 3 rolls of film to get me started today.  Now they'd better hurry the hell up and get here! (Told ya I was impatient!)


----------



## crystalview (Sep 2, 2004)

Ok so i now have a D70 and a holga brand new.  I have ALOT of learing to do.  Where can i gets some of this 120 film???  ANd how do you do the modifications to get the 6x6 or whatever?  The holga was an impulse buy.  I just loved the photos ive seen taken with them...


----------



## mygrain (Sep 2, 2004)

Holgas rock!! and here is the guru of Holga-dom...
http://www.holgamods.com/. You can buy the best holgas available there and he's a real nice guy. 

I use mostly medium format film (Ilford HP-5 to be exact). MF film is readily available from most local camera shops and almost all online dealers like adorama (5pack Ilford for 11.95), and b&h(not to advertise). You can get MF film developed at most any pro labs, or through online labs. I get mine processed at the local university's imaging services for $2.50 a roll for B&W and $5 for c41 but prints are a buck each so i just scan mine to disc and print at home from my mac.

Crystal to get the vintage look and square shot you need to remove the insert from inside. Using dark tape-I think its called gafer's tape(sp?) tape your battery in so it doesn't fall into your shot. depending on how much light leaking into your camera will deterime where to tape the rest. i had to tape around the camera door and over the film number slot on the back. Some folks use no tape- lucky dogs. Also you may need to slip a piece of folded paper under the spool you are rolling from(left side facing the back) to keep it tight in the camera. Good Luck and have some fun!!!


----------



## Goofup (Sep 3, 2004)

> The holga is probably one of the shittest cameras ever made, it uses a plastic lens, its a "toy" camera. All of them do different things and are known for light leaks so you have to tape the seams.



Wow, I want one too!!!!!!!!




*NOT!*


----------



## ferny (Sep 3, 2004)

I've never heard of Holga before. But I think I want one now. It's a gadget after all. The photos seem to have a Seventies Californian feel to them. Of course, they'd have to be used in the right hands to get a good picture. So I may get one or two ok shots from a couple of rolls. But I'll have fun trying :mrgreen:

Does anyone know of a place in the UK that sells them, other than eBay? Jessops don't sell them, I can't think why.


----------



## Ant (Sep 3, 2004)

Just searched for UK sites and e-bay seems like it's the only option. There's one currently on there now.


----------



## crystalview (Sep 3, 2004)

Mygrain...thanks for the info.  I'm still not sure what to do about the insert piece?!?!  Dont know what that is.  I'll have to look around more.  I do have some film now though and found a store to devlop it (or send it somewhere to be developed.  So we'll se what happens.  BTW, you're work is SPECTACULAR!  I really like the painting of the man sitting down with his hand on his head.  Very cool.  

Thanks again.  I hope to post some HOLGA action soon!!!  (if i can get that mod thing figured out)  Anyone have any pictures of thier camera for reference?  Take care-Jared


----------



## Patrick (Sep 3, 2004)

That's it...I gotta have one!
nice shots


----------



## mygrain (Sep 4, 2004)

crystalview said:
			
		

> ...I'm still not sure what to do about the insert piece?!?!  Dont know what that is.  ...


 Just pull it out and don't use it. It's used to change the dim. of your image on the negative (if I'm wrong someone please let us know). I've never used mine. BTW thanks for the visit to my website- I'm glad you liked my paintings. That one in particular is an oldie but one of my favs too.


----------

